# Beast bench day at 178lbs :)



## wrees (Aug 22, 2013)

Flat Bench
135x8 warm up
225x6 warm up
275x4 work set
295x2 work set

Dumbell Press
80x8 warm up
100x10 work set
100x8 work set -gym had no bigger dumbells

Then did some other not so impressive flys. Weighed in at 178lbs that day.....workin on that...


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 23, 2013)

c'mon wrees, how you gonna let little ass me lift more than you 

JK man, nice work, keep putting more and more...the only person to compete against is you.  Stare that logbook down and kick its ass day in and day out


----------



## wrees (Aug 23, 2013)

thanks man, starting that test only cycle soon so expect to see somthin in the 300 range soon!


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 23, 2013)

wrees said:


> thanks man, starting that test only cycle soon so expect to see somthin in the 300 range soon!



If you have any response like I did when my doc put me on test, you'll be quite happy. 

I never realized what it felt like to have normal test levels and then once I bumped it up a little...KABOOM haha 

Good luck man, wise move to start off with just test.  Easy, safe, effective...can't go wrong.


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 23, 2013)

Keep on plugging man! not bad at all for 178 lbs.
Any super supps yet?


----------



## xmen1234 (Aug 23, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## wrees (Aug 23, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> Keep on plugging man! not bad at all for 178 lbs.
> Any super supps yet?



thanks man, and no none yet....just got some test in the mail tho today, going to run a low test only cycle for 10 weeks


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 24, 2013)

What do you call a low dose?
Just curious what your plan and goals are.


----------



## wrees (Aug 25, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> What do you call a low dose?
> Just curious what your plan and goals are.



I was going to run just test cyp at 300-400mg weekly....but I just so happen to come across a bunch of free deca so now i dont know what the plan is. Still figuring it out. My goal is to put on around 10-15lbs of quality mass. Ive been around 175-180 lbs for a long time. I dont think Ill have a problem getting to 200lbs in one cycle, but Ill have to see how much I keep post cycle.


----------



## kubes (Aug 25, 2013)

Just make sure you have everything you need before you start bro. You probably already know that though. Nothing sucks more than starting a cycle and not having everything beforehand


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Aug 26, 2013)

Height?


----------



## wrees (Aug 28, 2013)

xvvfacevvx said:


> Height?



6 ft tall


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2013)

*Hell yea man*

400 test 400 deca, eat a ton...BOOM


----------



## wrees (Aug 31, 2013)

*update*



Thor said:


> 400 test 400 deca, eat a ton...BOOM




i just started test cyp and deca, 400mg test 200mg deca weekly, im about to pin my second week dose, currently up to 185 lbs already, flat benched 305 yesterday but didnt get 315 cleanly...ill get it next time tho! ive been eating a ton...lots of steak and burger and homemade beefjerky...this has helped me a ton...ive been feeling strong in the gym and am putting on weight quickly, i pretty much stuck to my "eat everything and anything diet" plus i eat and extra steak or burger when i get home from work between meals...and also eating a lot of beefjerk between meals, doing a lot of power lifts, low reps big weight, 4 days on 3 days off roughly, i do a little cardio on the speed and heavy bags, im really trying to focus on my legs more than anything...lots of deadlifts and squats and calves...im starting to see some gains in my legs but damn i cant wait for this deca and test to kick in!! this is my first cycle so im pretty stoked, i havent noticed any changes.......yet


----------



## kubes (Aug 31, 2013)

First cycles are a great opportunity to make gains brother. Leave no rocks unturned in the gym, eat and rest hard and you will grow like a weed bro


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 1, 2013)

wrees said:


> i just started test cyp and deca, 400mg test 200mg deca weekly, im about to pin my second week dose, currently up to 185 lbs already, flat benched 305 yesterday but didnt get 315 cleanly...ill get it next time tho! ive been eating a ton...lots of steak and burger and homemade beefjerky...this has helped me a ton...ive been feeling strong in the gym and am putting on weight quickly, i pretty much stuck to my "eat everything and anything diet" plus i eat and extra steak or burger when i get home from work between meals...and also eating a lot of beefjerk between meals, doing a lot of power lifts, low reps big weight, 4 days on 3 days off roughly, i do a little cardio on the speed and heavy bags, im really trying to focus on my legs more than anything...lots of deadlifts and squats and calves...im starting to see some gains in my legs but damn i cant wait for this deca and test to kick in!! this is my first cycle so im pretty stoked, i havent noticed any changes.......yet




MAKE SURE U GOT YOUR PCT

i put on almost 30lbs first cycle....test cyp..deca...dbol.  but lost half it bc of bad pct. research it and get it onhand...so u KNOW yur covered.  also hav sum aromasin or sumthin for any issues.


----------



## wrees (Sep 1, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> MAKE SURE U GOT YOUR PCT
> 
> i put on almost 30lbs first cycle....test cyp..deca...dbol.  but lost half it bc of bad pct. research it and get it onhand...so u KNOW yur covered.  also hav sum aromasin or sumthin for any issues.



right on man, and i have the aromasin on hand in case of gyno but i dont plan to run any during cycle, i have hcg but im still trying to figure out the proper dose/frequency/duration. My pct plan is 
(Clomid 100/50/50/50 Nolvadex 40/40/20/20)


----------



## kubes (Sep 1, 2013)

Run that hcg at 250 iu 2 x EW from the beginning of the cycle right up to 3 days prior to starting pct. run the aromasin at 12.5 mg Ed right up to pct as well


----------



## wrees (Sep 5, 2013)

Im up to about 187lbs. Last chest day I got 225x10 then did some in betweens up to 305x2. The 100lbs dumbells are getting to light now. Dont have any bigger ones in the gym...im getting 3 sets of 10 with the 100s. Switching to dumbell incline next workout.


----------



## AtomAnt (Sep 5, 2013)

When you get the point where you are too big for your gym it feels damn fucking good!  I'm lucky enough that my gold's membership is valid at a few different in the area and they are pretty close so I can go to a different gym on days where one can't hold me 

Good work wreees! With the time you are putting in the gym, once you dabble on the dark side you are going to be growing like a freak...


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 5, 2013)

wrees said:


> Flat Bench
> 135x8 warm up
> 225x6 warm up
> 275x4 work set
> ...




You should be very proud of yourself. Putting in that kind of work is essential to success.


----------



## wrees (Sep 6, 2013)

thx atom, and yea i wish i had a golds here! im getting my deadlifts and squats up too, worked up to 350x5 yesterday on deadlift...not to special but it felt great,when i got done 225 felt like 135 lol, i think ill be kicking it up in the 400s soon, squat day tomorrow


----------



## wrees (Sep 6, 2013)

ASHOP said:


> You should be very proud of yourself. Putting in that kind of work is essential to success.



thx man i appreciate that!


----------

